# Winchester's 15 Weeks Old!



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I am amazed by how quickly Winchester has changed in the eight weeks I've had him. He's getting so big! He weighs 26 pounds and has the longest legs. I sure hope he grows into those things. LOL

Anyway, thought I would share some pictures I've taken in the last two days. Sorry so many.






























What a couch potato!
















He's been practicing to be the new "Soccer Bud"


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Ahhhhh very nice & happy 15 weeks Winchester. Love the B&W conversion.
PS- you have a PM


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

He's got a really cheeky face....he's lovely.. Time goes too fast at that age doesn't it?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

There can NEVER be too many pictures of a GR puppy!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## westy258 (Jul 1, 2009)

What a cutie! He obviously loves the camera!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh he is adorable!! Enjoy each day because they grow up so darn fast. sigh.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Winchester is so cute!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

What beautiful pictures of Winchester!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

i love your photos! Scout is just a few weeks older and they grow like weeds! I miss the little puffy ball.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They grow so fast. and the awkward stage is so funny!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I love Winchester!!!! He is a funny little guy!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

omg how CUTE!!!! I always love seeing your photos.

My faves are the 2nd one of his side profile and the last one - what makes him think he can get that _entire_ ball in his little puppy mouth?!  hehe


----------



## ardita (Jul 14, 2009)

I love the photos and yes they really grow up amazingly fast...


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I love Winchester! He's so adorable! Thank you for sharing your great pictures!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

esSJay said:


> ...what makes him think he can get that _entire_ ball in his little puppy mouth?!  hehe


That's a great question! Maybe he's just stretching out his little shark jaws for the next round of ankle-biting!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Winchester is gorgeous! I love the black border in your pictures!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I love your pictures of handsome Winchester. You have a great eye and a very handsome boy.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I always love looking at your pictures, great quality. Of course having such a cute subject does not hurt!

They always grow up to fast, keep on taking those pictures! Don't worry, he will grow into those legs!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Beautiful pics of a very special boy! And I see he's starting to get his feathers! Look out Mom.... he's growing up fast.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love Winchester. He makes me think of what my Pawley might have looked like when he was a baby. Since I just got adopted him. Cant have to many pictures of the handsome little guy. He is really at my favorite age when they are all legs and ears.


----------



## kody's_mama (Apr 24, 2009)

Do you use Photoshop at all? Your pictures are really clear.


----------



## Tuck (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice photos and good lookin pup! Where from?


----------



## Sarah_85 (Dec 5, 2008)

he is so beautiful and your photos are amazing


----------



## alpar6 (Jun 4, 2009)

cute pics please provide us with some more


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

kody's_mama said:


> Do you use Photoshop at all? Your pictures are really clear.


Yes. I'm a photoshop junkie! : I run an action I created on all my photos I'm going to post online. It sizes and sharpens for the web and adds a border.


----------

